# How is the Lyft Standalone driver app working for you all?



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

So they made a driver only app for Lyft and have been pushing it for a few weeks. I've yet to switch because, well. these companies often don't test things properly. So for those of you using the new driver app how is it working? Any increased features or new headaches with it?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Won't be using it. Still on old heat map so no reason to switch.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Won't be using it. Still on old heat map so no reason to switch.


 You mean, the Android version of the app without the percentages shown in each block?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm on iOS and I have the old heat map. Yes, the one without the % squares.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

macchiato said:


> I'm on iOS and I have the old heat map. Yes, the one without the % squares.


Orly???


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What's the point??


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Uses lots of Battery power.


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

Working pretty well. Eliminated the need for a second phone to check the pax app.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Works great for me and they've already added new features such as Scheduked Pick-ups which has the potential to be a huge boon for drivers.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nuke said:


> Working pretty well. Eliminated the need for a second phone to check the pax app.


Not for me.

The pax app warns me i must log out of driver mode in the standalone app before I cam view the app.


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> Not for me.
> 
> The pax app warns me i must log out of driver mode in the standalone app before I cam view the app.


You have to create a different pax account, your driver account will ask you to log off every time.


----------



## Kizzel00 (May 27, 2017)

I actually like the app, and like the driver short cut option. But I absolutely hate that when you get a ping and accept it and Google maps comes up, the drivers short cut goes right to the right hand corner blocking the direction indicator on Google maps. Make a navigation more difficult on lo get stretches of road. On that note, here is a funny screen shot. I mean look at that "high dollar" scheduled pickup, who could say no to that! I don't know why the rider even did a scheduled pick up, they are right downtown where there are a million drivers.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Eventually within the next few months all drivers will be required to switch to the driver only app as the driver mode on old app will be phased out and used as pax app only. Ive also seen that those drivers who are using the new driver app seem to be getting more pings of longer rides that pay more. Its a theory I know, but I think it could be true considering maybe that lyft is rewarding those drivers who are using the new app with better rides and the drivers who use the old one get mad enough that the finally switch over to the new app. Driver app works good though, nothing new other than the scheduled pickups now, you have to re-pair your amp if you use one with new app.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Eh?

But lyft hasn't ever TOLD us about a driver app, much less asked us to use it



Matty760 said:


> Eventually within the next few months all drivers will be required to switch to the driver only app as the driver mode on old app will be phased out and used as pax app only. Ive also seen that those drivers who are using the new driver app seem to be getting more pings of longer rides that pay more. Its a theory I know, but I think it could be true considering maybe that lyft is rewarding those drivers who are using the new app with better rides and the drivers who use the old one get mad enough that the finally switch over to the new app. Driver app works good though, nothing new other than the scheduled pickups now, you have to re-pair your amp if you use one with new app.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Eh?
> 
> But lyft hasn't ever TOLD us about a driver app, much less asked us to use it


They notified me on the old app when I logged on one night. I downloaded it and it was good but it didnt work with the scheduled pickups like it was supposed to, so i delete and used old app for time being which did have the scheduled rides work. Then they came out with a new update so i re downloaded and it works great now.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Eh? But lyft hasn't ever TOLD us about a driver app, much less asked us to use it


You can still download both the android and IOS driver-Apps for free, even if you have not received notification.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Won't be using it. Still on old heat map so no reason to switch.


Thank you! How is it any different from the shared app? I made less than minimum-wage yesterday and I'm gonna take out another payday loan and make less than minimum-wage today.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Thank you! How is it any different from the shared app? I made less than minimum-wage yesterday and I'm gonna take out another payday loan and make less than minimum-wage today.


I have seen little, if any, functional difference from the driver perspective between the old shared-App and the new driver-only App.

I'd expect LA to be a better market than the Connecticut suburbs to NYC. Lyft is not yet big here yet. 90+% of Lyft drivers also run the Uber application, which gives more pings and income. Lyft is primarily used as a supplement.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Maven said:


> I have seen little, if any, functional difference from the driver perspective between the old shared-App and the new driver-only App.
> 
> I'd expect LA to be a better market than the Connecticut suburbs to NYC. Lyft is not yet big here yet. 90+% of Lyft drivers also run the Uber application, which gives more pings and income. Lyft is primarily used as a supplement.


Lyft is a $*** show in every market.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Lyft is a $*** show in every market.


Agreed. Although, up until bar close last night, Lyft had supplied me with more money. The 1.8 surge on an 8 mile XL trip helped out, and an extra long UberX trip from Racine to Milwaukee pushed me over the top.

Kenosha, Racine, and Walworth counties are places where UberX is still at $1.50 a mile. If only we got more pings out here!


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Lyft is a $*** show in every market.


Not every market... Lyft is actually my primary go to app for driving now days and Uber is the supplement. Uber drivers stay online and kill the surge everywhere so no point in driving with no surge cuz there are so many uber X drivers staying online for low pay, so I go to lyft where there aren't as many drivers and barely any plus drivers so I do awesome in my market, not to mention lyft Plus rides only take 20% where Uber has always taken 28% from XL rides. Uber would be smart to lower that down to match X commission, makes no sense to take more commission on a XL ride so thats why I stick with Lyft, not to mention since Lyft has tipping available and pax are able to contribute tips by percentage amount of the drive i make more there as well. LA doesnt surge too much with Uber but Lyfts algorithm is much better at primetime since its based off a demand only system and not a supply vs demand like uber so you get primetime amounts that are higher most times. Lyft for me is the way to go, unless Uber changes


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

I admit I was confused about this because when I opened up the old Lyft app, it said download our new app, and I thought it was an update to the existing app.

when I figured out there's two apps that's when I discovered this thread (which is good I hate creating threads to things that have already been discussed).

Hmm...so Lyft is trying to copy Uber more and more, this time by having two apps instead of one for rider and driver? I'll wait a bit before switching, I don't believe in early adopting new tech OR apps cause you also get early bugs.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

MrMikeNC said:


> I admit I was confused about this because when I opened up the old Lyft app, it said download our new app, and I thought it was an update to the existing app.
> 
> when I figured out there's two apps that's when I discovered this thread (which is good I hate creating threads to things that have already been discussed).
> 
> Hmm...so Lyft is trying to copy Uber more and more, this time by having two apps instead of one for rider and driver? I'll wait a bit before switching, I don't believe in early adopting new tech OR apps cause you also get early bugs.


Its not really a new app, its just a driver only version of the original app. They aren't really copying Uber for the fact that they were always wanting to create a separate app for driving anyways but was just easier during startup to do it in the same coding as the rider app and have just one thing to worry about. SO all it is is just the driver part of the old app to be a driving only thing, theres no bugs or anything, its exactly the same, plus theres some rumor that drivers that are using the newer app are getting priority pings over drivers still using the old app and not switching to the new one.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> theres some rumor that drivers that are using the newer app are getting priority pings over drivers still using the old app and not switching to the new one.


That's cool because I do my own ping prioritizing.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I went ahead and switched today to the driver app and all seems fine with it. It's nice to have the old one too in order to be able to see where everyone is also.


----------



## dtsexpert (Aug 7, 2016)

I tried the iOS new version that I think work the same as old one. The only thing different is that the new one does not have the location flashing on top bar of the iphone screen when you run it in background. Without the location flashing, what might happen is that you mistakenly have it run background that you don't even know. Pings coming that you don't know will hurt acceptance rate, to disqualify the hourly guarantees/bonuses.
I go back using the old one.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

dtsexpert said:


> I tried the iOS new version that I think work the same as old one. The only thing different is that the new one does not have the location flashing on top bar of the iphone screen when you run it in background. Without the location flashing, what might happen is that you mistakenly have it run background that you don't even know. Pings coming that you don't know will hurt acceptance rate, to disqualify the hourly guarantees/bonuses.
> I go back using the old one.


Actually mine is just the opposite. with the new driver only app I now get the blue bar up top when online just like I do with uber. So now it will tell me i have 2 apps running in the background. I didnt have that with the combo app.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Maven said:


> I have seen little, if any, functional difference from the driver perspective between the old shared-App and the new driver-only App.


Lyft doesn't know how to program a user friendly app to save itself. 
Just about every aspect of the software is convoluted to use along with the information provided. I really don't like driving for lyft because of that but every once in a while I get a trip request so it helps a tiny bit to fill in for Uber if it is slow. If I had to depend on Lyft in Broward county Florida I'd probably have to work 18 hours a day.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Kizzel00 said:


> I actually like the app, and like the driver short cut option. But I absolutely hate that when you get a ping and accept it and Google maps comes up, the drivers short cut goes right to the right hand corner blocking the direction indicator on Google maps. Make a navigation more difficult on lo get stretches of road. On that note, here is a funny screen shot. I mean look at that "high dollar" scheduled pickup, who could say no to that! I don't know why the rider even did a scheduled pick up, they are right downtown where there are a million drivers.


Had one this morning will pay between $8-$14...paid $6.43 no tip. Need to update this a $4 tip showed up this morning making it an OK ride.



SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> Works great for me and they've already added new features such as Scheduked Pick-ups which has the potential to be a huge boon for drivers.


Scheduled Pickups is available on the old app as well. I've done 2 the only good thing is you can see where the pick up and drop off is ahead of time. Huge boon doubtful.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

I have an android on Kit Kat. Still no $5 to cash out for Express, still no option for Scheduled Pickups (according to the Lyft website it should be in-between dashboard and vehicle). Is this a slow roll out, is it cause my phone is too old, is it iOS only for now...or is it cause I have an older car (2006)?

Keep in mind I'm talking about _both _the shared app and the driver-only app. Neither one has either of those two functionalities for me.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

In the two days I used it, it cost me a full day driving. I used it first to renew my express drive rental and after a two days of glitches and bugs went back to the OG Lyft app. Fast forward a week and I'm getting hate calls and email from the rental agency wondering where their cars is. Dropped everything to go directly there only to spend several hours at the zoo... otherwise known as Hertz on Old Bayshore in Burlingame while they figured it out.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Kizzel00 said:


> the drivers short cut goes right to the right hand corner blocking the direction indicator on Google maps.


 The shortcut can be repositioned by dragging it where you want it.
I don't like it because it stays on screen all the time and keeps repositioning itself to is default location. With me out goes to the upper left corner. I never use it.


----------



## Bigsk8r (Jun 16, 2017)

I just started yesterday and have liked the driver app. I was not given an option to use the old one though either, so...


----------



## disneyRN (Jun 15, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Lyft is a $*** show in every market.


Like being online for 22 hours in two days and had 2 rides.........accepted two others but they immediately cancelled?!?!?! Was in Boston today for 7-8 hours and never got a request!!!!


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

The driver app works but it causes device errors on my Android phone. The old app didn't do that.


----------



## Markmalatesta 111053 (Jun 22, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> So they made a driver only app for Lyft and have been pushing it for a few weeks. I've yet to switch because, well. these companies often don't test things properly. So for those of you using the new driver app how is it working? Any increased features or new headaches with it?


The LYFT app is terrible it is slow responding during nav and I miss turns and drop off point. Makes you look bad


----------



## Joe70 (Apr 6, 2017)

Constantly getting a message the app is not responding. Never happened with the original app.


----------

